# Trained Figure Competitor Rosanna Harte



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi everyone just thought I would post this up for my good friend Rosie whom I sponsor through my supplement store. She is busy in off season mode at the minute putting some serious size on and leg pressing 9 plates a side at nine and a half stone! She is looking forwards to competing again next year and hoping to improve on her 6th Place at the NABBA Britain in 2008 her first attempt on the National stage. Check out her pictures and also her website for contact info http://www.rosannaharte.com/


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Please say Hi to Rosanna from me please  She might remember me better as kitty from MT. Think she has a stunning figure, and wish her all the best in future shows.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Dawn I will do thanks for the comments. She said to say hi to you and well done on turning pro! She will be registering next week and will say hi herself then. All year she has just been busy working training and non stop eating so hasn't had much chance to get on to sites like this so I thought I best get her face about again after having the year off!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i saw Rosanna onstage in 2008 and was very impressed she had/has great potential to do well in this class.....wish her luck from me..


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks Paul am sure she will be really happy with feedback from you!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

well, she's smoking hot with a great physique and bloody strong quads by the sounds of it. I'll keep an eye out


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tiptoe said:


> thanks Paul am sure she will be really happy with feedback from you!!!


what shows is she doing next year?


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the first show she will be doing is the NABBA North East. I will ask her to double check.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Stunning !


----------



## Rosanna Harte (May 21, 2008)

Hi all, and thanks for support. I will be doing the Nabba North East and then onto the British finals. I might do some more later in the year, not sure yet. I'm still a little unsure how strict the different federations are when competing in more than one, and still deciding which federation seems to offer the most opurtunities. I've only competed with NPA, and Nabba once, which is mainly why I'm doing the Nabba again next year as I want to really make an impact on stage this time round and improve on my placing.

Well I start my diet in less than 4weeks, can't wait to get lean again, it's been a while. I wanna see what's under this fat suit.

Rosie xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Awesome! :thumbup1:

Great shoulders in first pic too.... well jealous!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Good luck with the Diet Rosanna you will do well in the NABBA Trained class i think it fits your physique very welll, i feel you have a bright future in the sport.....all the best see you at the British



Rosanna Harte said:


> Hi all, and thanks for support. I will be doing the Nabba North East and then onto the British finals. I might do some more later in the year, not sure yet. I'm still a little unsure how strict the different federations are when competing in more than one, and still deciding which federation seems to offer the most opurtunities. I've only competed with NPA, and Nabba once, which is mainly why I'm doing the Nabba again next year as I want to really make an impact on stage this time round and improve on my placing.
> 
> Well I start my diet in less than 4weeks, can't wait to get lean again, it's been a while. I wanna see what's under this fat suit.
> 
> Rosie xxx


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow Rosie great physique - Good luck with your comps. Now im worried after seeing those pics, I don't think i will be anywhere near enough ready yikes.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

She looks great


----------



## kitt81 (Sep 4, 2009)

fantastic shape missy!!! good luck with your comps!!! x


----------



## Rosanna Harte (May 21, 2008)

Thanks evryone.

Yes Paul, see you at the Brits, I'm looking forward to it.

Hi Kitty, thanks for supposrt, l the way back from NPA.I appreciate it alot! Training is going very well at the moment, lifting some good weight and ready to diet the hardest I've ever done, nice and steady from Jan.

BettyBoo, wow you look like you've got some good mass. Are you doing the Nabba Finals too. Good luck if you are. When you starting your diet.

My pics are over a year old so I'm really lookin forward to dieting down with the new muscle I've built. I'm hoping to have more overall thickness, better quad sweep, much better hams and glutes, with a harder look on comp day, Rounder shoulders too.

Rosie xx


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Rosie, loved you when I saw you then (NPA) and knew you would do well. You really have developed that tiny bod fabulously. Looking forward to seeing you on stage in Southport. I'll shout for you 

Hope you can make the seminar that Elfintan has posted about....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/82017-womens-weight-training-workshop-seminar-olympic-gym-march-2010-a.html


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Rosanna Harte said:


> Thanks evryone.
> 
> Yes Paul, see you at the Brits, I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> ...


Hi Rosanna,

I am going in for NABBA West it will be my first time, have no idea where I will place. Thanks for the kind words. I have started dieting but will have Pauls expertise behind me in Jan.

Good luck with yours, i am sure you will do fine with your comps. x:thumbup1:


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

brilliant physique.....


----------



## Rosanna Harte (May 21, 2008)

Hey, well the diet started yesterday, gonna be able to take this one nice and slow. Can't wait xx


----------



## Rosanna Harte (May 21, 2008)

Hi Betty, bet you're excited. It's great you've got some support behind you. Have you trained for a long time and only just decided to compete? You certainly look like you've got some good size so will be great to see yor body dieted down. Good luck with the first steps of the diet. Rosie xxx


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rosanne you look amazing!! pressing 9 plates each side at 9 stone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im your number 1 fan.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Rosana... been training for a year, so not long really compared with some of the guys n gals who have been working hard for years... I have a long road ahead, but I am looking forward to the hard work ahead.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rosanna Harte said:


> Hey, well the diet started yesterday, gonna be able to take this one nice and slow. Can't wait xx


good luck with the diet, maybe you can detail some of your prep on the board for new women to the game?


----------

